# Eheim Pro 3 2080 Weak Return



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

Try eheim customer support, and see if they can help you. 

http://m.eheim.com/contact_us.php


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Suggest checking page 19 of the manual as it has just about all the points covered. If it has never run correctly, one would have to go back and read the points on setting it up. Have you checked the flow control? That would seem to be the first step for me.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

2080 is normally a beast, it should be throwing your plants around .
Any chance it is sucking air from a hose connection somewhere? I would also eyeball the impeller.

+1 on contacting Eheim.

v3


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Customer Support isn't an option right now with it being the weekend. 

I have read through the entire manual several times and gone through all the troubleshooting several times. It is set up correctly. I mean I am not exactly new to the canisters. The flow control is all the way open and it is getting solid intake. I am not exaggerating when I say I have spent the past 14 hrs straight messing with this filter. Everything you can possible try I think I have tried. 

Maybe there is something about this filter that is not in the manual that maybe I have missed?


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

OVT said:


> 2080 is normally a beast, it should be throwing your plants around .
> Any chance it is sucking air from a hose connection somewhere? I would also eyeball the impeller.
> 
> +1 on contacting Eheim.
> ...


Yeah I thought it was suppose to be a beast too. 

I have looked for air leaks and there doesn't appear to be any. It is all plumbed with PVC except for my 6-8" of tubing to connect it to the filter. It is getting very solid intake. The return is just very weak and the indicator is barely in the green.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here is a quick video I shot from my phone so sorry about the quality. It is getting very good intake but the indicator is showing for low return. No before someone says it is because of the inline equipment, just let me say. I would agree with that if this was a weak filter but it isn't. Also, since the indicator is part of canister, that should not be affected by the reactor, heater, UV.

What puzzles me is that since the indicated flow rate should not be affected by the things mentioned above, why is it showing a significantly lower flow rate? This would be an issue that is being caused at the canister. I could understand the low flow if the canister showed full power and then low flow but, this is not the case.

www.youtube.com/embed/zfJRgCTRRsA


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Sounds like a case of too much modification for things to work right! Have you tried removing the mods and going with the original setup to see if that is true?


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

PlantedRich said:


> Have you tried removing the mods and going with the original setup to see if that is true?


Yes

The flow is low before it even gets to the inline devices so it should have no effect on the flow. Now if the flow was low and it showed full power on the canister than it could be easy to say it is cause of the inline devices. 

I did test it by connecting the return straight to the spray bar and still same outcome. 

It is like something is blocking it in the filter but I am not sure what. I have looked and looked and can't find anything.

Only think I can think of is it is sucking air some how from the pump head but I have added vaseline to the gasket and pressed down on it as hard as I could and reseated it and closed it back up. No change. 

Maybe I do have one of the defective units after all.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I think you are totally missing the issue on flow. The flow into, through and out of a canister all has to be the same. If the flow in is low, the flow out will be also. If the output is restricted, there will be no more water going into the filter than coming out of the filter.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

I understand what you're saying but the flow is is not low. It is getting very good strong intake. The intake is the same size if not a little bit bigger than the Eheim intake so if anything it could be getting better and more intake flow. The output is not restricted unless there is something within the canister restricting it. They flow is being restricted at the canister, not after it. The indicator isn't showing strong power. If it was showing strong full power AND THEN weak flow then it could be contributed to the inline devices but, it is not. I have tested this by connecting the return straight to the spray bar, same results. I have bypassed my plumbing all together and ran the Eheim stock tubing and intakes which are the same size as the intakes I am using now, same results. The flow is being restricted at the canister, not after. There is something restricting the return from within the canister but I am not sure what because I can't find it. Like I said, I have spend now more than 14 hours straight trying to figure this out. 

I guess I am just going to have to call Eheim and just use my Fluval 406 which works perfectly fine as I tested it with it as well. Only reason I wasn't going to go with the 406 is I won't be able to turn the tank over as much as I wanted to since it is only rated to 100G and this is a 90G tank and the Eheim is rated at 325G.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

You are still missing the point. The water going in has to equal the water going out. 
Are you maybe talking about the velocity (speed) of the water coming out? That could be caused by having too many or too large openings for the output. If you use a spray bar with 5- 1/8 inch holes, the velocity of the water will be much higher than if you switch to a bar with 10- 1/8 inch holes. The flow will be the same but apparent speed will be much different. 
Thinking of it as a creek, you may have seen the water looks like it is going really slow when the creek is wide but really fast where it is narrow. 
If you want the spray to come out of the spraybar with more "force", close up some of the holes. Trying to improve the design put out by filter designers is a tough sell for most of us. We just don't have the qualifications and experience that the good filter folks have. They get more experience in a week than we get in a lifetime.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

PlantedRich said:


> You are still missing the point. The water going in has to equal the water going out.
> Are you maybe talking about the velocity (speed) of the water coming out? That could be caused by having too many or too large openings for the output. If you use a spray bar with 5- 1/8 inch holes, the velocity of the water will be much higher than if you switch to a bar with 10- 1/8 inch holes. The flow will be the same but apparent speed will be much different.
> Thinking of it as a creek, you may have seen the water looks like it is going really slow when the creek is wide but really fast where it is narrow.
> If you want the spray to come out of the spraybar with more "force", close up some of the holes. Trying to improve the design put out by filter designers is a tough sell for most of us. We just don't have the qualifications and experience that the good filter folks have. They get more experience in a week than we get in a lifetime.


I will make this real simple. 

Why does it work completely perfect with a good strong return with my Fluval 406 which is a greatly underrated filter compared to this Eheim?


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

No explanation, but if you like one over the other, that is what I would suggest using. But the ratings don't really mean anything in this case. The ratings are done on the filters as designed. When they are modified, they are no longer the same filter.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Apparently you misread the part when I stated I even tried it with the stock Ehiem intake, tubing and spray bar and still had the same results and spent 14 straight hours troubleshooting it. I don't think you're reading what I have and I am posting. The ratings in this case mean a lot when there is one filter that is rated for 100G vs 425G and the 100G it outperforming the 425G under the same conditions. 

Anyone have any experience or knowledge of this model filter come across this issue before?


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

What are you using for media inside the Eheim? I don't want to make it sound like you don't have it put together right because it sounds like you have went through everything but I have to ask. There is a green plastic screen that goes on top of the white fine filter pad and I have put mine under it before on accident and it caused problems. Here is a picture of the way the trays go into the unit just to double check that. Other than that the only other thing I can think of is that there is air trapped in the unit so you may have to completely empty the unit and all the lines and try to re-prime it and start it up again. I thought maybe it was a combination of your equipment inline and the custom spraybar that was causing a decrease in flow but after seeing your video I understand what you're saying about the flow meter not showing full power.

http://thereefshop.com.au/images/eheimpro3.jpg


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yep, I know exactly what you're talking about with the green screen. The link isn't working but, I do have it above the tray with the white filter pad. I also put cotton stuffing in there and the green tray helps hold it in from the top tray. I have emptied it several times and reprimed it and nothing. The only thing I have different is I have the filter pad inside the bottom of that top first media tray with the cotton stuffing on top of that with the green screen on top of that. Not sure if that makes much of a difference. I would think it would. 

I can understand if the flow indicator was at full power and I had low flow, but there is not even strong flow coming from the canister at all. 

One thing I am not sure of is when I take the head unit off water comes pouring out of it. Is that normal with this canister. Another thing I have observed which if it is sealed tight shouldn't be happening. Is if I tilt it water pours out of it. I don't think that is normal. So if that is not normal then that is my problem as it is not getting a tight seal and is leaking air. I have pushed it down as far as I could get it and even put Vaseline on the gasket around the head and didn't help.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

It shouldn't be leaking water when you tip it to the side, so there is something wrong with the gasket. I would check the gaskets placement and I would also remove the cotton stuffing. When I had my green screen in the wrong place being below the white foam pad it was causing the pad to be sucked up against the pump head and restricting the flow that's why I thought it might be that. But maybe the cotton stuffing is getting sucked up too tight against the screen. Also make sure that the white pad is not under the handle of the media tray.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

ua hua said:


> It shouldn't be leaking water when you tip it to the side, so there is something wrong with the gasket. I would check the gaskets placement and I would also remove the cotton stuffing. When I had my green screen in the wrong place being below the white foam pad it was causing the pad to be sucked up against the pump head and restricting the flow that's why I thought it might be that. But maybe the cotton stuffing is getting sucked up too tight against the screen. Also make sure that the white pad is not under the handle of the media tray.


In my troubleshooting I did remove the cotton stuffing to see if that was maybe it. I also removed all the media actually. 

When you say make sure the white pad is not under the handle of the media tray. Does that mean it can't be in the bottom of the media tray it has to be outside of the tray above it?

Any idea how the gasket is suppose to be placed just for clarification in case it is on there wrong? I bet that is my problem but I am going to check the other too.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Texan78 said:


> In my troubleshooting I did remove the cotton stuffing to see if that was maybe it. I also removed all the media actually.
> 
> When you say make sure the white pad is not under the handle of the media tray. Does that mean it can't be in the bottom of the media tray it has to be outside of the tray above it?
> 
> Any idea how the gasket is suppose to be placed just for clarification in case it is on there wrong? I bet that is my problem but I am going to check the other too.


I'm sure there is a channel that the gasket should fit into as I'm sure it's the same as my 2126 but don't know for sure without seeing a picture of the head. And yes the white pad has to be on top of the tray and can't be under the handle of the tray. The blue pad goes under the handle but the white pad has to sit on top of the tray with the handle down first and then the green screen on top of that. I would suggest putting some biological media in the top tray and then place the white foam pad after that. I use Eheim substrate Pro and Efeimech in mine and while they cost more and I'm sure that beast of a filter holds a ton of media I have had my media for 6+ years and still works great.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

I checked the gaskets again and they are all seated good. They are installed by the factory so they can only go in one way and can't really come out unless you physically ripped them out. 

I moved the white cotton stuffing to the very bottom and moved my bio media to the top. Then I placed the white pad on top of the tray then placed the green screen on top of that and then the pre-filter tray with the blue foam pad on top of it. Still barely even getting 50% power if even that much. 

On another note when I tip the filter it doesn't leak so that is a good sign and I am at least getting a good seal. 

I think I have a bad pump to be honest. Maybe that is why this unit was on sale for as much as it was. I have read some reviews on this unit have some bad pumps and the Pro3 series not being as good as the Pro2. I sent Eheim Support an email. Hopefully they can tell me what can be done. There is no other reason I can think of that the flow would be weak even with the stock Eheim intake and return.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah I don't know what else to tell you because it sounds like you have it hooked up the right way. I guess the blue filter pad is different on the Pro 3 models as it goes in after the white pad but on my Pro II it is before the white foam pad. I would contact Eheim and see what they can tell you. I have always been happy with every Eheim product that I have owned and you should get really good flow with that big filter as mine gives me enough additional flow along with my wet/dry. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Sorry to read of your troubles texan. 

You've tried most eveything. It's a long shot, but you outflow might look weak cause your bar is so long. If it were me I'd put the stock ouput back on , put a container under it and measure what comes out in one min. then convert to 1 hr. Least then you'll know exactly what's it chucking out and how big the problem really is.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Dantrasy said:


> Sorry to read of your troubles texan.
> 
> You've tried most eveything. It's a long shot, but you outflow might look weak cause your bar is so long. If it were me I'd put the stock ouput back on , put a container under it and measure what comes out in one min. then convert to 1 hr. Least then you'll know exactly what's it chucking out and how big the problem really is.


Spot on! At least you'll know how close you are to actual stated GPH from Ehiem before you talk to them.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Dantrasy said:


> Sorry to read of your troubles texan.
> 
> You've tried most eveything. It's a long shot, but you outflow might look weak cause your bar is so long. If it were me I'd put the stock ouput back on , put a container under it and measure what comes out in one min. then convert to 1 hr. Least then you'll know exactly what's it chucking out and how big the problem really is.


Thanks, like I stated on the first page I did hook up all the stock Eheim parts and still the same results. It isn't the size of the spray bar. I have used this exact same design in the past for about 20+ yrs many many times without issue. Works fine with my Fluval 406 but it won't turn this tank over as many times as the Eheim since it is larger which is why I decided to go with it. 

Hopefully I will hear back from them soon. If I don't have an email by morning I am just going to call them.


----------



## myster619 (Dec 2, 2013)

Remove all the media and run it. See what happens.

Take out the impellar and give it a clean.

Check to se if the media order is right.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

myster619 said:


> Remove all the media and run it. See what happens.
> 
> Take out the impellar and give it a clean.
> 
> Check to se if the media order is right.


I am going to guess you didn't read the entire thread before posting huh? LoL


----------



## myster619 (Dec 2, 2013)

Did you try turning the handle?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

How are the hoses run for the intake/output to the tank?

Are there any elbows or other types of connectors involved?

The distance from the filter to the tank?


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

acitydweller said:


> How are the hoses run for the intake/output to the tank?
> 
> Are there any elbows or other types of connectors involved?
> 
> The distance from the filter to the tank?



I think you have hit the nail on the head. Back on page one there is a link to a video that shows the likely problem. 
Check this and see if you can spot some problems. 
www.youtube.com/embed/zfJRgCTRRsA

I see very little left to call it an Eheim filter.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Once again, apparently people are missing the part where I stated I used the stock Eheim tubing and intake and spray bar with no loops, turns nothing and the same results. The problem is at the pump. The indicator on the pump is not showing full power. You could argue the plumbing is a problem IF the filter was producing full power and then it was having a low flow but, that is not the case. It is not even pushing 50% power and that is not a result of the plumbing when a much underrated filter is returning at a much higher velocity and the Eheim should be blowing the glass panes off compared to it and it's not. 

I think a lot of people are confusing flow volume with flow rate. 2 90's is not going to be enough to dampen a pump 50% that is capable of 450 GPH. I have used this same design on many, many, many tanks as well as clients and friends for 20+ years and never had this problem and I didn't have this problem when it was connected to the Fluval. There are tons of posts of DIY spray bars using less rated Eheim filters with better velocity. YouTube is full of videos on it too. 

Let me explain something. The stock Eheim intake and spray bar is 1/2" ID. The tubing is 5/8" ID. The PVC I am using is 1/2" ID and the tubing from the PVC to the filter is 5/8" ID. The exact same specs as the Eheim equipement. Like I said, I even connected the stock Eheim equipment and had the same problem. People keep saying the rate going in has to be the same going out. That is not entirely correct. The rate is controlled by the pump. Hence the reason different canisters are rated at different GPH. Canisters will return the same VOLUME as it intakes but the rate is dependent on the pump. If the pump is weak the it will not return at the same rate as it intakes regardless what size ID tubing you use.


----------



## myster619 (Dec 2, 2013)

Take it to Eheim and ask for replacement.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

I did today finally. They told me I was S.O.L. pretty much and this is a new filter mind you only been in use 3 days or I could send it to them for repair and be without a filter for a month. So you want me to be running a fish tank without a filter for a month? Do they realize the importance of not having a filter and they make filters. With that in mind, I just disconnected it and laid it by the curb and went and bough a FX5. Least I know it is reliable and has great customer service.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Texan78 said:


> I did today finally. They told me I was S.O.L. pretty much and this is a new filter mind you only been in use 3 days or I could send it to them for repair and be without a filter for a month. So you want me to be running a fish tank without a filter for a month? Do they realize the importance of not having a filter and they make filters. With that in mind, I just disconnected it and laid it by the curb and went and bough a FX5. Least I know it is reliable and has great customer service.


Send it to me and I will try to fix it:icon_cool. I have always had good luck with Eheim products so I would think it could be fixed.


----------



## Racedoc (Nov 18, 2013)

Texan78 said:


> With that in mind, I just disconnected it and laid it by the curb and went and bough a FX5. Least I know it is reliable and has great customer service.


 Youch! You're out all the money you paid for it?!? Wow that stinks!


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

Racedoc said:


> Youch! You're out all the money you paid for it?!? Wow that stinks!


Pretty much!

Hooked the FX5 up and it worked like a champ!


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Can't you take it back to where you got it from?


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

mott said:


> Can't you take it back to where you got it from?


I wish I could but I bought it online and I contacted the vendor I bought it from about the problem and they said I needed to go through the Manufacture with any issues (Which I did). I asked can I least return it? They told me I couldn't since it was a clearance item and there was no return on clearance items. I hate the fine print. It was also on sale for $240 off the regular price, hence the clearance. No worries, it is gone, got a new filter in its place and it is rocking with no issues. I really didn't care for it anyways. About the only nice thing about it was it was super quiet. You didn't even know it was on it was that quiet. FX5 is pretty quiet too though.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

On a practical level, we might look at what you have done. Let's use cars as an example. 

You've bought a Cadillac, changed out the exhaust to a Volkswagon type, swapped the ignition to home design and added a set of horns on the hood and now want the dealer to refund your money? 
When it runs like a piece of garbage, you blame the guy who built it, not the guy who changed it all around?


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

Not saying this is right but go buy one at the local petco or petsmart wait 3 days and return the bad one in the new box.


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

For what it is worth I have never had Eheims peg their internal flow meter. I use the stock spray bar which has half as many outlets as your video and the flow seems about twice as strong as yours; in other words, I think your filter was working normally. I never measured the flow but we all know those advertised flows are BS.


----------



## AndreyT (Apr 28, 2011)

Texan78 said:


> I understand what you're saying but the flow is is not low.


That contradicts what you said before. It is not possible to have "good flow" yet "weak return".



Texan78 said:


> It is getting very good strong intake.


No, it is not possible to have "good strong intake" and "weak return". There's only one stream of water coming through both the intake and return. Flow at both ends is and will always be exactly the same (unless your canister is quietly dumping water into your basement).



Texan78 said:


> The intake is the same size if not a little bit bigger than the Eheim intake so if anything it could be getting better and more intake flow.


It can't possibly get better intake flow than return flow. The flow is always exactly the same at both ends.

Since you have bigger diameter intake that return (bigger intake cross-section), the water velocity in intake tube will always be _slower_ than in the return tube.



Texan78 said:


> The output is not restricted unless there is something within the canister restricting it. They flow is being restricted at the canister, not after it.


It is not possible to determine where the restriction occurs by just looking at the flow. Regardless of where the restriction is, the entire flow will always be restricted identically and equally, from the intake point to the return point. And the intake flow will always be exactly the same as the return flow.



Texan78 said:


> I have bypassed my plumbing all together and ran the Eheim stock tubing and intakes which are the same size as the intakes I am using now, same results. The flow is being restricted at the canister, not after.


Well, that is the right way to do it. If you eliminated all inline devices and the flow is still weak, it means that the restriction occurs inside the canister. It could be either overly restrictive media or simply a defective pump.


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

PlantedRich said:


> On a practical level, we might look at what you have done. Let's use cars as an example.
> 
> You've bought a Cadillac, changed out the exhaust to a Volkswagon type, swapped the ignition to home design and added a set of horns on the hood and now want the dealer to refund your money?
> When it runs like a piece of garbage, you blame the guy who built it, not the guy who changed it all around?



WHAT PART OF I TRIED IT WITH THE STOCK EHEIM EQUIPEMENT DID YOU NOT UNDERSTAND THE FIRST 3 TIME I MENTIONED IT???? Can you not read???? I have stated that SEVERAL times. I tested and troubleshooted it with the STOCK Eheim tubing, the STOCK Eheim intake and STOCK Eheim spraybar. THE ENTIRE STOCK SETUP AS OUTLINED BY EHIEM FROM THEIR BOOK!!!! There were no kinks or slack in the tubing. I GOT THE SAME RESULTS!!!! You can argue my setup was the problem IF 1.) It didn't work with the STOCK Ehiem set up and 2.) It was showing FULL POWER from the filter to start with which it didn't even with NO inline devices. So no I didn't change it all around. It DIDN'T work to begin with. The PVC and tubing I was using was the same ID as the stock that came with it. You are completely CLUELESS when it comes to filtration and plumbing so I would suggest you stop while you're ahead as I have been patient enough with your non-sense remarks but I am about to put you in your place if you want to keep it up. Understand? 

I put my Fluval 406 on it and it worked like a champ. I get a FX5 guess what. It works like a champ! It wasn't my setup. IT WAS THE FILTER!!! It never worked correctly out of the box. If it was my setup then please explain to me Scooter how an underrated pump and filter worked better than a filter rated 4 times better than the one that worked. There are MANY DIY spray bars both on here and on YouTube using the SAME setup on much less powerful filters than the Pro3 and ALL work great and currently have proven that with a new filter. I have used that SAME set up on all my tanks for 20+ years. I have used it in very large commercial designs. I am currently using it on ALL 3 of my reef tanks. I have custom designed and engineered filtration and plumbing to all three of my reef tanks which are filtered from a central location which I designed and my house was built around it when we built our house. I may be new to growing plants in a tank but I am by NO means new to aquariums and the hobby so get over yourself. 

I got new filter on it, it works like a champ, CASE CLOSED!


----------



## Texan78 (Nov 17, 2013)

andreyt said:


> simply a defective pump.



bingo!!!!


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

You can tell a True Texan every time! And will likely have to!


----------



## Racedoc (Nov 18, 2013)

You may want to send the Eheim back for repair, then try to sell it here or online... Seems like such a waste of $$





Texan78 said:


> Pretty much!
> 
> Hooked the FX5 up and it worked like a champ!


----------

